# BNR34 with Z tune kit and CE28ns from Downunder



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello,

I would like to share pictures of my Aussie BNR34 VSpecII NUR with everyone. It was purchased from Zele International last year and hence the number plate. The modifications were recently completed. I have more Nismo goodies soon to arrive from Japan :chuckle: 










































Cheers
M


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Beautiful looking car you have there, any chance of a spec list.


----------



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

Quick Spec List:
Nismo Z Tune bumper, front guards
Nismo R Tune CF Bonnet
Nismo S Tune suspension
Nismo Sideskirt and rear underspoiler
Nismo Air Intake and air filter
Nismo Piping kit
Nismo Z Tune intercooler
Custom 4" exhaust, soon to be replaced with Nismo NE1 Ver2 exhaust
Apexi Power FC
HKS Turbo actuators
Nismo MFD
Rays 19"X10.5"+22 Custom Titanium grey CE28Ns
Hankook K107 275/30R19 tyres

Wish List:
C West CF bootlid
Nismo CF spoiler flap


----------



## R34nur (Aug 23, 2006)

very nice car ... what sort of power figure are you running on the setup


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

It is gorgeous... and the most beautiful color to 
A question, will you paint the frontlip? It will look more lower then


----------



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks for kind comments.

With respect to power, it is running a conservative 320kw at the rear wheels.

I have contemplated painting the front lip white as well, but I am worried that the paint may chip easily.


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

I dont know how the roads are in Melbourne but here in Sweden the are pretty good.
I had once a very low VW Golf MK2, the lip almost touched the road when driving 
But it did not chip easily, looked really sweet to.

But it doesnt matter if paint the lip, your car is still one of top 3 R34's in my eyes


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Jesus, it looks AWESOME!
Love everything about it!
Keep the pics coming:clap:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning looking Gtr:bowdown1: 

Terje.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Beautiful. nice Job.


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

great car mate .

ps.are you intrested in a weldina ne1 system .got it mine bnr34 ,with decat pipes ?


----------



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

I managed to pick up a brand new Weldina NE1 Ver2 with Nismo twin cats on Yahoo Japan. It is on its way to Aust at the moment. I also found some brand new limited edition Gunmetal LMGT4 with imitation uni-centre wheel nut.


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

very nice... GTR. The z tune look in white WOW


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful.. :thumbsup:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Beautiful looking car. 

You'll love the Weldina aswell.....a beautiful masterpiece. 

Keep the top work up!


----------



## kuwait_r34 (Mar 19, 2008)

nice car z-tune have fun


----------



## MeltDown (Mar 28, 2007)

Awh man I'm so bugged out there'll never be a car like that sitting on my driveway.  
Seriously, R34s with the z-tune look are the best looking cars of all time! (Obviously, real z-tunes are better, but lets face it, most of us will never even see one irl) 
Tripple thumbs up for this one :bowdown1:


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

OMG
SPECTACULAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(I now have a new wallpaper.) cheers.


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

Excellent car man. Really nice.


----------



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your compliments. I will post more pictures as my car continues to evolve. Its fantastic to share a common passion for GTRs on a truly global scale.

M


----------

